# Mavic Askium allroad disc?



## LewisQC (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi Guys

I'm interested in a new bike with this OEM wheelset. I cannot find any info even on mavic website. There's an entry level askium disc wheelset pretty heavy (2000 plus g) with 17mm rim. Then Kyrsium elite allraod with 19mm rim decent weight at 1600g that get some good reviews on the net.

Is this an exclusively OEM wheelset. Any idea of weight?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

The Aksium is Mavic's entry level series of wheelsets. They are included on many new bikes. You can buy them for around $200-300. They are not a very good wheelset, but one would not disqualify a bike because it comes with these.

The Mavic Ksyriums are lighter than Aksiums with Mavic's similar known problems.

If you are looking for a reliable great bang for the buck wheelset that's around 1600g, the Shimano Ultegra WH-6800 is about half the cost of Ksyriums and way more durable.


----------



## LewisQC (Apr 19, 2017)

It's a shame that a carbon/ultegra build comes with entry-level wheels. I'm planing to get a second set so I can have 28-30c tires for road and a 36-40c for gravel-mixed surface. But now I'm looking at 2 wheelset!! The ultegra-di2 build at least comes with Ksyriums Allroad... But the price tag is a lot steeper


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

LewisQC said:


> *It's a shame that a carbon/ultegra build comes with entry-level wheels.* I'm planing to get a second set so I can have 28-30c tires for road and a 36-40c for gravel-mixed surface. But now I'm looking at 2 wheelset!! The ultegra-di2 build at least comes with Ksyriums Allroad... But the price tag is a lot steeper



They shave money for margins somewhere and that is a common gag-skimp on wheels/crankset/brakes.


Lots of wheelsets in the sea. Little reason to be beholden to Mavic.


----------



## LewisQC (Apr 19, 2017)

Marc said:


> Lots of wheelsets in the sea. Little reason to be beholden to Mavic.


I have my eyes on an almost new Hed Ardennes sl plus wheelset for a while but buying wheels before being 100% sure what bike I will get is not a good idea!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

LewisQC said:


> I have my eyes on an almost new Hed Ardennes sl plus wheelset for a while but buying wheels before being 100% sure what bike I will get is not a good idea!


HED Ardennes are good wheels, but beware of one thing. If you buy new wheels that are wider than the stock wheels on the bike, the tires will be effectively wider and you favorite tires may not fit. Just saying.

So yes, and yes. HED Ardennes are good wheels, but chose your bike first.


----------



## LewisQC (Apr 19, 2017)

Just for info... I wrote to Devinci cause this wheelset is spec on their Ultegra and 105 carbon Hatchet, one of the bikes on my short list...

DEVINCI - HATCHET CARBON ULTEGRA

Aksium allroad is currently just available on their bikes but will be entry-level of Mavic all road wheelset series. So probably (like regular aksium) around 2000g. Here's the email (in french though!):

Bonjour Louis-Philippe,
Il s’agit d’un modèle spécifique à nos vélos,
Mavic n’a pas encore ouvert l’accessibilité de ses roues au grand public,
Il s’agit du modèle d’entrée de gamme des roues all road chez Mavic.
Bonne journée !


----------



## LewisQC (Apr 19, 2017)

Just in case someone is wondering about those wheels... Still no info on Mavic's website but I've seen them on some bike as OEM wheelset. I finally bough a Devinci Hatchet Ultegra and had the chance to weight my back wheel: 1066g so around the same as Askium disc. So they're around 2000g for the set. Internal width is almost 19mm.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

But they're still made by Mavic. :nonod:


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

i have mavic krysium discs on my gravel bike. i refused to spend the big dollars for enve's. i find them a solid choice. if the wheels you are looking at are close to this, it should be a solid choice. been using them for two years, and while i don't put on the miles on this bike my regular road bike gets i'm generally happy


----------

